# "Recipe Cards" on the forum?



## rodentraiser

Is there anyway on this forum that we can have "recipe cards" individually, like PMs? I guess I'm asking because I often see a very good recipe posted on here, but my options for saving it are to copy it out in long hand (I don't have a printer), copy it into Notebook, or PM it to myself (this one works the best, but I have no way to really organize the recipes). 

I thought if we had a way to get a feature like Allrecipes has, where we can save (or copy and paste) the recipes we run across, it would be a great timesaver and we wouldn't have to go through thread after thread looking for a particular recipe we wanted.


----------



## Just Cooking

rodentraiser said:


> Is there anyway on this forum that we can have "recipe cards" individually, like PMs? I guess I'm asking because I often see a very good recipe posted on here, but my options for saving it are to copy it out in long hand (I don't have a printer), copy it into Notebook, or PM it to myself (this one works the best, but I have no way to really organize the recipes).
> 
> I thought if we had a way to get a feature like Allrecipes has, where we can save (or copy and paste) the recipes we run across, it would be a great timesaver and we wouldn't have to go through thread after thread looking for a particular recipe we wanted.




hmmm... I copy and paste to WordPad and save to my recipe files, which are divided into groups the way its easiest for me...  I do that with each recipe I find in the blogs I follow.. 

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I utilize my bookmarks alot too


----------



## medtran49

Bookmarks are iffy, especially if it's a blog.  I've lost several that I didn't copy and paste because people took down their blogs/let them lapse.


----------



## Andy M.

Just Cooking said:


> hmmm... I copy and paste to WordPad and save to my recipe files, which are divided into groups the way its easiest for me...  I do that with each recipe I find in the blogs I follow..
> 
> Ross



I do the same using MS Word.


----------



## Dawgluver

I really like an app on my iPad called "The Recipe Box" (don't forget the "the").  I just copy from DC and paste into TRB.  You can catagorize and format it any way you want, very easy.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

True, true med.
But I mean from DC I haven't lost anything ... 
and as Andy says, copy&paste to MS Word works too
(or Google Docs, I use both formats)


----------



## buckytom

Just copy, paste, and keep ypur own file on your desktop.

What makes DC relatively unique (there are just a few others that are similar) is that it is more of a community of wider discussion, rather than a straight up recipe and technique site.


----------



## rodentraiser

Sounds like a plan, BT, but I like to have my recipes all together so I can see them. I do have a bunch of them bookmarked, though, and I'm always afraid I'll not have my computer some day and lose those. I am copying them over to recipe cards, but it goes slowly.


----------



## buckytom

Yeah, I know what you mean. It would be nice to incorporate the personal database type feature of other strictly recipe sites so as to have them available from the place you remember them from.


----------



## medtran49

rodentraiser said:


> Sounds like a plan, BT, but I like to have my recipes all together so I can see them. I do have a bunch of them bookmarked, though, and I'm always afraid I'll not have my computer some day and lose those. I am copying them over to recipe cards, but it goes slowly.



I needed some things printed for 1 of the GD's birthdays, needed it printed on heavy glossy paper.  I was able to upload it to them, then just walk in a few hours later and pick it up.  It was really cheap, especially with the paper I choose.  It was either Office Depot or Staples.  You might want to check into that.


----------



## GotGarlic

rodentraiser said:


> Sounds like a plan, BT, but I like to have my recipes all together so I can see them. I do have a bunch of them bookmarked, though, and I'm always afraid I'll not have my computer some day and lose those. I am copying them over to recipe cards, but it goes slowly.


Create a Gmail account if you don't already have one. Then copy and paste recipes into individual Google Docs files. They will be available from any computer anywhere.

You can also export bookmarks to a file and save it to Google Drive, which is an online file storage service that comes with a Gmail account.


----------



## CharlieD

Mark the thread as "Favorites" and it will there for you when you needed


----------



## GotGarlic

CharlieD said:


> Mark the thread as "Favorites" and it will there for you when you needed


Sometimes a recipe is buried in the middle of a pages-long thread that went off in different directions, which makes it difficult to find again. Rare, I know, but it happens


----------



## Andy M.

Do you have a friend with a printer??


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> Do you have a friend with a printer??


Or a library usually has one people can use. I would think used ones are pretty easy to find in a thrift store, since they often come free with new computers.


----------



## CharlieD

GotGarlic said:


> Sometimes a recipe is buried in the middle of a pages-long thread that went off in different directions, which makes it difficult to find again. Rare, I know, but it happens





Dog have the word or similar software on you computer?
Copy and paste then. That's what I do. It just doesn't make sense to write things down anymore


----------



## Just Cooking

CharlieD said:


> Dog have the word or similar software on you computer?
> Copy and paste then. That's what I do. It just doesn't make sense to write things down anymore


I agree... I haven't written out a recipe in years... Printers are fairly inexpensive...

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

CharlieD said:


> Dog have the word or similar software on you computer?
> Copy and paste then. That's what I do. It just doesn't make sense to write things down anymore


That's what I was saying. Rodentraiser said she writes things down, not me. I don't know whether she has Word - it doesn't always come free on a computer - so I was suggesting a free alternative.


----------



## buckytom

I have a standard file box full of printed recipes.

Searching a database is far easier than trying to find that single page in the box. Well, actually the printed recipes I've used most are easy to find because they are stained and wrinkled, but otherwise,...


----------



## Ro3bert

I copy and paste into Cook'n Recipe Organizer a free app for Windows, Mac and, as I recall, Android and iPhones and more. It also lets you add pictures.

I've copied from many recipe sites. Saves writing things down. Here is where you can download it. It has a cloud function if you want to pay for it and some functions require you sign on but most of the program is usable without upgrading.

I suppose there are other recipe apps but this one seems to be the best.


----------



## msmofet

When I am on my computer I highlight recipes/anything and send to OneNote. It sends whatever to OneNote with a track back URL that way I can always go back to the original site. 

When on my phone I use a free app called Copy Me That. I copy the site URL and add to the notes so I can go back to the site if need be. I can access it from my computer also and download recipes to my computer. I can add my original recipes and add pictures. It also has ability to create a shopping list from recipe. Select shopping list and it sends all ingredients to the list. It will create separate lists for separate recipes.


----------



## CraigC

Just Cooking said:


> I agree... I* haven't written out a recipe in years*... Printers are fairly inexpensive...
> 
> Ross



I wrote one down last week. I was watching an episode of John Besh and he made some potato latkes that I wanted to try.


----------



## Andy M.

CraigC said:


> I wrote one down last week. I was watching an episode of John Besh and he made some potato latkes that I wanted to try.



I use Word and the pause button.


----------

